

Shaun Wylie obit (2009) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/6389667/Shaun-Wylie.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I think Wylie's masterclasses are being reconstructed by the Royal Institution
for their (the masterclasses) 30 year anniversary. This is of some interest to
me, since Wylie is a Ph.D. ancestor of mine.

